# Cold Smoking



## richard cameron (Jan 28, 2017)

It’s been a busy day today.  The day started at 6:30 am when I was unsuccessful in lighting my AMNPS so that I could start cold smoking some bacon that has been curing for two weeks in my refrigerator.  I gave up and put the bacon back in the refrigerator.  At 11 am I finally used my propane blaster and got the AMNPS started. 

I spent the rest of the day cold smoking some almonds, Brazil nuts, and some Gouda cheese.  The Brazil nuts only took 3 hours to cook, while the almonds didn’t finish cooking until 5 pm.

At 5 pm, the temperature dropped down to 50 degrees and I made the decision to start smoking my bacon again.  It is supposed to be in the mid 30’s tonight.  Hopefully my AMNPS will stay lit.

I hope that I am posting this in the correct category.  Since I am smoking bacon, cheese, and nuts I am at a loss as to where I should post this thread.













Almonds.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jan 28, 2017


















Brazil Nuts.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jan 28, 2017


















Gouda.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

The nuts & cheese look great!

Good luck with the bacon!

Keep us posted!

Al


----------



## wade (Jan 29, 2017)

I am not sure how you are using your AMNPS but you may find this helpful in keeping it alight.


----------



## johnh12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Great Video. Thanks.


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 29, 2017)

Wade, thanks for the video.  The problem that I had with my AMNPS was trying to get it lit properly.  The butane torch that I was using was not working.  I tried to use the BBQ lighter to start it; however it did not produce enough heat with the flame to ignite the pellets.  One thing about the propane blaster, it does put out lots of heat.  I have since then bought a new propane torch to use with my AMNPS.


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 30, 2017)

It’s now 10:30 am Monday morning.  I have just finished slicing up the pork belly that I put on the smoker at 5 pm Saturday afternoon.  I cold smoked it for 10 hours.  My AMNPS worked perfectly all through the night.  I took it off the smoker Sunday morning, and let it rest in the refrigerator uncovered for 24 hours. 













Cured Pork Belly.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jan 30, 2017






This morning I placed the pork belly in the freezer for 1 ½ hours to firm up and started slicing it up.  I now have 8 lbs of goodness to wrap up and freeze.  I will do that tonight after I get off of work.













Sliced Pork Belly 1.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Jan 30, 2017






I found it necessary to do a fry test on the odd shaped pieces to make sure that they cook up correctly.  Unfortunately no pictures of this were taken.  They didn’t last very long.

One final thought, when I do this again I need to buy a meat slicer.  My hand got cramped up slicing the bacon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bacon looks great! Nice smoke!

When I do bacon I don't slice it all when done. I cut the bellies in thirds, then those thirds into thirds again. Then I pack those and freeze. When we want sliced bacon I pull one of those packs out and slice it. I hand slice so it saves on the hand. It also gives me the option of using the bacon in other ways not just sliced and fried. Cubes for soups, beans, chili. Chunks for making lollipop bacon candy, etc.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

I highly recommend to folks to invest in a MAPP gas torch for lighting the A-MAZE-N products.  They work really well, and MORE than hot enough, and they last a long time if that is the main thing you use it for.

I use this process for both trays and all 4 tubes, and only for about this amount of time.  Then I let it burn for a few minutes, blow it out, and smoke away!


----------



## wade (Jan 31, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I highly recommend to folks to invest in a MAPP gas torch for lighting the A-MAZE-N products.  They work really well, and MORE than hot enough, and they last a long time if that is the main thing you use it for.
> 
> I use this process for both trays and all 4 tubes, and only for about this amount of time.  Then I let it burn for a few minutes, blow it out, and smoke away!


Yes - the same here. The MAPP torch gets the AMNxS going in no time. Beware using it with the ProQ smoke generator though as it will burn through the wire mesh.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 31, 2017)

I posted another thread about making jerky with my new AMNPS. I too had problems keeping it list so i stuck one piece of lit kingsford charcoal briquette in the end of the tray and that lit the pellets and they stayed lit and producing smoke for about 8 hours.

Hope this Helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Jan 19, 2022)

phatbac said:


> I posted another thread about making jerky with my new AMNPS. I too had problems keeping it list so i stuck one piece of lit kingsford charcoal briquette in the end of the tray and that lit the pellets and they stayed lit and producing smoke for about 8 hours.
> 
> Hope this Helps,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


That worked for me too.  Cant find replacement tanks for the burnzomatic anywhere right now.  They work great if you have the fuel, though.


----------

